# DIY flexable bubble wall *troubleshooting*



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Holes are way too big. If you look at the "bubble wall" tubing the holes are a bit bigger than pin size.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

The bubbles werent coming out in the smaller holes...


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

FishyFishy89 said:


> The bubbles werent coming out in the smaller holes...


Air will follow the path of least resistance much like electricity in this situation, think of it this way: if air can escape it will exit through the fewest number of holes possible. Pin sized holes are the way to go, otherwise air will be able to escape without passing through all the holes


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Tank depth (water pressure) also affects this, so a larger pump should help also.

Don't forget to add a one way flow valve! Otherwise a power outage could drain tank back into pump


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, I do have a flow valve. The pump I have is rated for a 90 gallon tank and it is running in a 75 gallon.

I think it works better when the holes are pointed downward. I need to get some more suction cups, I'm using most of them right now for plants.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As already mentioned, the biggest issue at getting it to work more efficiently, the way you want it to, is to have smaller (pin sized) holes instead.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> The bubbles werent coming out in the smaller holes...



What did you use to create the holes? (both the current larger ones, and the initial smaller ones that didn't work)

If you just used a needle or something to create the smaller holes, I imagine the tube self-sealed, so you might need to find a way to create small holes by actually removing material. maybe a tiny drill bit if you have one, or maybe by heating a needle/pin and melting a hole?

you may be able to wedge something (toothpick pieces, etc.) in the large holes to get the same effect, but it would look pretty ugly.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just used a sewing needle.
When bubbles weren't coming out, I moved to a screw in an attempt to make it a bit larger. Screw didn't work, so I took a bit larger screw. Still didn't work. So I started using the scissors.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder if it would be possible to silicone these holes and poke new holes?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to silicone these holes and poke new holes?


Silicone does not tend to adhere to anything very well except for glass.


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to silicone these holes and poke new holes?


Silicone is more expensive than hose. Bubble hose is only slightly more expensive than regular hose.
Once in a while DIY isn't a better choice. This may be one of those times.
Looking at the pictures, your holes are definitely too big. I don't really have any tips on how to put smaller holes in the stretchy hose aside from heating a pin but I can suggest that the more holes you have the better and you want them to be as small as possible (air is smaller than you can see, and so can the holes be). the elastic nature of the hose is probably stronger than an aquarium pump so simply pushing a cold pin through will probably never work, while melting a tiny hole likely will. Tiny!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have left over silicone from resealing my 75 gallon. That's the only reason why I was thinking about sealing the holes. But oh well, I'll probably just go get me a bubble wand. Thanks tho!


----------



## crowndroyal (Jan 21, 2013)

lochaber said:


> , or maybe by heating a needle/pin and melting a hole?


This will work. Also better to use actual plastic tubing. I am sure he has something around the house he can use.


----------

